# 1st SLR?



## itsabhishek (Dec 1, 2012)

sir i own a studio.. now i want 2 buy my 1st dslr for studio photography and also for outdoor purpose like party, maarriage etc..
i have read many articles in the net and i m totally confused which slr should i purchase... my budget is 30k...
plz help me..
reply soon..


----------



## nac (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: 1st SLR???????????*

Nikon D5100


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: 1st SLR???????????*

for studio and professional use u have to get flash and a fast lens like a tamron 17-50 2.8 too ....I think your budget is insufficient to get everything new...

will think and suggest properly at night 

Ok soo I think in 30k u have very less choices...I want to know how much can you invest in near future...

If u want body + kit then get D5100
or
u can get a used D3100+kit and a nikon SB600 flash 
or
u can get a new D3100 kit + a Yougnuo YN-560 

I dont think u can get any better combo....but just remember flash is one of the most important part in birthday marriage photography..this a photographer at my friends marriage told me.


----------



## itsabhishek (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: 1st SLR???????????*

i know budget is very low but its only for camera not lenses and flash...     for now suggest me only a camera..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: 1st SLR???????????*

ok then get D5100


----------



## itsabhishek (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: 1st SLR???????????*

will d3100 serve the purpose??


----------



## itsabhishek (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: 1st SLR???????????*

what about canon 550??


----------



## itsabhishek (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: 1st SLR???????????*

finally purchase new nikon d3100..  for rs 24k..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: 1st SLR???????????*

Nice purchase...It seems I missed ur thread somehow ...congrats.

If u have any query regarding D3100 u can ask me


----------



## nac (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats...


----------



## shawn301287 (Dec 14, 2012)

congrats on ur new purchases!!! Please post ur reviews...


----------



## itsabhishek (Dec 18, 2012)

i am unable 2 adjust with it... some fotos i get of very gud quality... but some i get of vry low quality... plz help..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 18, 2012)

dont take shortcut in queries....tell us what mode you are using (PASM,auto)...which lens (18-55 or other)...which type of metering (center,spot,matrix)...type of focussing (single,servo)...taking the pic at day or night

and a sample pic please post here.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 19, 2012)

itsabhishek said:


> i am unable 2 adjust with it... some fotos i get of very gud quality... but some i get of vry low quality... plz help..



Are you talking about focus? Try manual focus too.
If its night/ low light photography, make sure the ISO is not too high unless absolutely essential.

If you are having difficulty using the manual setting, then switch to Full auto mode, half press the shutter button, see what the camera thinks are ideal settings for the particluar scene and experiment from that baseline.

Offtopic: Are you using DSLRs for the first time? If yes, dont worry, it takes a bit of getting used to them. 

Also check out this camera simulator:
CameraSim simulates a digital SLR camera - SLR Photography Demystified


----------



## itsabhishek (Dec 19, 2012)

@ pranav .. yes sir i am a beginner.. i have 0 knowlege about slr..  i used point and shoot fot the past 4 years.. i use slr mainly for studio portrait photography and other occasions like marriage and party....  camers sim is really a gud site .. than u sir


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 19, 2012)

If u are a begineer then have patience with manual controls like PASM modes and combination of ISO,Shutterspeed and Aperture


----------



## nac (Dec 19, 2012)

Abhi,
You have your DSLR with you. It's a way better than camerasim (no offense Pranav).

Read your manual to get to know about camera.
Start with these two tutorials Digital Photography Tips for Beginners
21 Settings, Techniques and Rules All New Camera Owners Should Know


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 20, 2012)

nac said:


> Abhi,
> You have your DSLR with you. It's a way better than camerasim (no offense Pranav).



No offence taken buddy 

Yep, I absolutely agree that the best way to learn is by practising, but that camerasim is for ppl like me who are sometimes just too lazy to go through the cycle of shoot-view-correct on a camera 

@OP: Never fear to experiment, afterall in the digicams, what do you have to lose anyway... Take as many pics as possible, of anything.. 
And since you are new to DSLRs, I'd suggest starting off with brightly lit subjects in Auto mode of the camera, like outdoors during day or close to windows.

To start off remember these:
At any given point of time 

Shutter/exposure time : Longer means brighter photo (but may get blurry if the subject moves too fast)
ISO: Higher number means brighter photo (but above ISO800 you'll start to see noise, those green and red dots in the pic)
aperture/f-stop : How wide the camera 'eye' opens. (For the time being forget this part. Its important to know this, but you can learn this as you get more comfortable with the camera)

And finally- Get to know your camera. Even if you dont know how a particular setting will affect the image, learn how to set/adjust it anyways. I cannot overstress how important this is.

Have fun, and as you start getting doubts, ask the friendly guys over here


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 20, 2012)

one of my friend took 15000 pics in 1st 6 months of his new D5100....while learning ....I took 13k in 1st year...soo just keep practicing


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 20, 2012)

Get any recent camera from Nikon or Canon in your budget. For studio work, one needs light. Get an elinchrom set instead of thinking of building inventory on small speedlights. Offcourse, the studio lights won't be portable enough if you plan to carry outdoors & will also need an AC mains.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 20, 2012)

G5 he already got D3100


----------



## clickclick (Dec 20, 2012)

Is lens hood an important accessory? If yes, which one is better for the 18-55 kit lens the round shaped or the flower designed. I read that the flower designed in better for the zoom lens.

Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 20, 2012)

Donno about hood much other than it prevents lens flair and prevent lens glass from getting scratched....

flower one looks nicer


----------



## clickclick (Dec 20, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> flower one looks nicer



Lols 

Canon recommends this for the 18-55mm, i plan to buy it 

Hood For Canon EOS Rebel T2i T1i Xs Xsi 18-55mm 1000D 1100D 550D 60D 600D EW-60C | eBay


----------



## itsabhishek (Dec 20, 2012)

thanx 2 ol.. i no i have to practise a lot


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 22, 2012)

clickclick said:


> Is lens hood an important accessory? If yes, which one is better for the 18-55 kit lens the round shaped or the flower designed. I read that the flower designed in better for the zoom lens.
> 
> Thanks



Most of the times I use a lens hood. I feel the more circular ones are better than the flower shaped ones. Get one for sure. Even a cheap one will do.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2012)

I dont think for wide angle lens like 18-55 hood is very useful...it may interfere in viewing angles....for a tele zoom like 55-300,70-300 and above lens hood is fine


----------

